# Lumberjocks Site Support- Lets Reinforce the Joint!



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

I just want to make a small observation for the community to consider.

There are over 4,200 LJ's enrolled. Many of us consider this a great Community environment. Friendly, wonderful to sit back and enjoy. From the moment you sign up, 10 people say "Hi, Welcome, Howdy, Cheers, G'Day Mate, need help let me know" - where else do you get that!

It is probably one of the best woodworking boards on the internet, in fit form and function and most importantly, people! People make the community. The founder creates, enhances and dedicates his electronic art to the cyber function of the site. Martin probably never sawed a board, but this board by all standards is state of the art! User Friendly, Dynamic and 100% Uptime!

I am not certain how many jocks are truly active.

I assume a certain % are regularly active - create posts, responses, projects, puns etc - This group in the community gives some, takes some and enjoy some. Every community has this type of solid backbone to make it work and thrive. Without individual personalities, expertise and help the community dies. Lets call this group the "residents", some are permanentl and some are seasonal.

I assume another % use the site as a visual reference for advice, education, and kudos - lets call this group the "window shoppers"!

I assume another % come through on a monthly basis for simple snippets and dialogs, they may be limited by time constraints in job, family and the world in general. Nevertheless, they come through and browse with time permitted. It becomes their monthly mag subscription online. This is the transient group.

Another % come and go, they never comeback, they are the "homeless", they are looking for a free meal and handout and of course their personal utopia. They may wander forever.

ALL of this SITE is FREE of course, no membership fee, no 2-drink minimum, no cover charge, just BYOB, simply come and enjoy. How good is that?

NOW:

The astounding figure: There are ONLY 92 donors; I assume a small group chooses to remain anonymous (maybe 20%) that is another 18 donors. Bringing us approx 110 people contributing a small amount of money to support this community. Hopefully providing an operating budget.

Some may say it has advertiser support-- believe me, advertising is my business and has been for 35+ years--It is minimal to the community's welfare at best! The little flash headers and banner ads only pay when you click and then when you buy something. How many of you click on the links here and buy! NOT many I am willing to bet!

This does not provide a solid foundation for support, growth and advancement within our community.

I want to create a Membership Donor Drive---Let's set a goal to increase the donor members from the approx 100 to 500--you can donate a very few dollars on an one time basis.

However, if 400 new doors all dig in just a few dollars - we just supported the cyber community, workshop, woodworking class, online magazine - Whatever you consider this community, and however you use it !

Is it not worth the cost of 1 woodworking magazine you buy to think of all you get here and send them amount in.

Show your support today- lets raise the bar and put our money where are keyboards are!

Can We Hit 400 new donors ??

If you posted a project and got support and kudos - Send IT in.

If you got advice that saved you a few dollars on equipment or materials - Send IT in.

If you laughed at one of the jock's posts - Send IT in.

If you read this but stay in the background, but you look forward to the read in the evening your lunch hour-

Send IT in.

Times are tough for many, but how much tougher would it be without your regularlly read of Lumberjocks. The price of a beer sent in will not break you- the price of cigarettes (which you should give up anyway) Send IT in.

And lastly, If you are someone who loves t-shirt (summer is coming) buy a t-shirt that supports your site!

And lastly if you want me to shut up, Send IT in.

By the way this is my personal observation, unsolicited, and without any motive.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

ok cool !

http://lumberjocks.com/donate/


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

You're % right, Bill. This is a great site, if not just for the encouragement, but the wealth of information and ideas that is shared daily. I subscribe to the FFW online, and I think I spend more time on this site than I do over there. Like you said, if everyone just put in a couple of dollars, it would ensure this site continues to operate as one of the best sites on the web. Martin does a great job maintaining it, and I know personally, that if you have a problem with the site, he's right on it. 
Come on Jocks, you don't need that pound of sheet rock screws! Donate it to the cause!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Well obviously there was motive … Something motivated you to post this. But, let's not get too technical.

I had honestly thought about mentioning something as well, but I didn't want to go all PBS on the folks here. I think it's a good thing to remind folks of the Donor opportunity from time to time, and I'm glad that you did.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Martin,, Do you take personal checks? I don't do credit cards… hate plastic. LOL.. That's why i work in wood!....


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

By the way.. Martin, if you do take personal checks, please either post the address or send me a message with the address. I 'wood' love to help. Make sure you say to whom the check should be endorsed. Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

For a while there used to be a red rotating "banner" with significant site reminders…when the site upgrade was completed…it went away…

It mentioned things about upcoming contests and deadlines and things…maybe periodically during member drives it could float…again…nothing binding…nothing judegemental…but something that you click on and it informs new members about the site and how they can contribute if they would like…

if the red banner does not work…at leas the "make a donation" link should be moved WAY UP…as I am writing this i just scrolled down and saw--"woodworking store"..."apparel store" and "make a donation"...maybe they can be moved up so more people see them…

ok..important topic…for minimum donations its a MOCHA A MONTH…


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Whatever you're sellin', Bill, (that was such a great pitch)....I'm buyin'.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

I think many of us sell stuff on eBay right? Well, LumberJocks takes donations via PayPal. Just send a few bucks over from your PayPal account and you'll probably never miss it!

Another idea: Pick a tool to sell and give the proceeds to LumberJocks! (We could even have an eBay drive, where we all sell at the same time?)


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

I too have thought about making a donation, but I don't do PayPal…and I don't want to start. I would also be interested in an address to mail a check to….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice job, Bill. You just shamed me into a donation.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Another point to consider is the LJ store. Too often we turn to Rockler, Woodcraft or Tool Crib for tools and supply purchases. Many of these same items can be found in the LJ store at competitive pricing.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

If you look at a slightly different way:
I just looked a the list of donors and they hail from 9 different countries:
Australia
Canada
England
Finland
Japan
Malaysia
Scotland
Slovakia
United States

That's pretty darned cool all on it's own. I love the fact we can all get together and discuss a common passion that knows no borders. If everyone donated a little something how many would we see on this list?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

okay bill…still thinking about this "campaign"...

First I thought we could call it: "The one less mocha a month" campaign…then I thought "Cig-Less For LJ's"...then I thought--wait…what do we really all spend our money on--that we share in common…"ONE LESS TOOL FOR THE GREATEST TOOL CAMPAIGN"...since if you think about it--LJ's is a great tool…

You often hear people in blogs mention a tool they could not live with out?? Well…for some…this place is that tool…

Either way…I am UPPING my donation…thanks Bill…


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Way to go BILL ! One donation? Come on guys, I pay $3.00 every month. Less than a gallon of gas. Less than a meal at a fast food place. If every jock paid $3.00 a month, it would be $12,600.00 a month. What can you get for $3.00 any more, not much! Everybody says this is a great sight, So…...... support it !!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Great pitch, Bill! For the price of one SBUX coffee or 3 from 7/11 a month, I'm in too. But, like ToyGuy, I won't touch PayPal with a 2X4 stud after being burned twice. Give me an address to send a check or a way to debit a credit card.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, Bill, thanks for such a nice post… seems like you all want to make me rich 

As you know I never planned such a success. LumberJocks development is very natural process and it's very encouraging to read all the positive feedback. Making it better and better has became my passion, otherwise I wouldn't spend 2 years on polishing it 

I'd like to thank again for all the donations. Our dynamic advertising team is also doing excellent job and we're getting new advertisers and leads each month after we revamped our ads prices/plans. Plus it's nice to see that it works even if we have no animated ads, no popups, no sound policy in place. I also mentioned "Premium business features" in the new posting rules, yes these are coming soon.

Keep the positive energy coming. Thanks!


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

*UPDATE

Way to GO!!!

We increased donors from 92 to 95++++
that is plus 3 in less than a day!!!! GREAT! Lets strive for 3 more TODAY!

Come on People, we had 188 views of this post and 3 new donors - JOCKS can do better! *

How many use this site to exhibit your work, your craft, to have people compliment you--Send IT in!

You hate paypal - give your $ to a Friend who uses paypal - let him send IT in for you!

Read the above posts - Some of your fellow LJ's came up with a few GREAT ideas--

Chris you mentioned 9 countries show donors that is ONLY 10 people per country ! !

We as a Community need this donor drive to work for the benefit of all.

Forget that pak of butts today- Send IT in! 
Foget that triples hot mocha latte today -Send IT in! 
Send in the amount of state tax you willl pay at the Big Box Store this weekend as your pledge - Send IT in!

*Put Your Money Where Your Keyboards Are! I WILL !!

Here it is I WILL COMMIT $2.00 FOR EVERY NEW DONOR THAT SIGNS UP TODAY - At the end of the day if 20 -50 or 100 new donors sign up today - I will transmit $2.00 personally for EACH new donor…..

Come on People Make ME Pay--the meter is at 95 as of now! *


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Like others, I don't do PayPal. Provide me another way to donate and I'd gladly support this wonderful site.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a question;

What is it that so many of you folks dislike regarding PayPal?


----------



## flink (Mar 19, 2008)

Here you go:

Paypal is evil.

Get a google checkout account and I'll kick in.


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

You got me…I LOVE this site, even though I am not on here often, I look forward to the newsletters every month and the one time I posted a question…I had so much feedback and support and I solved my issue within a day! It's like having your own personal tutor….how much would that cost? AND….how many tutors do you know that would help you within minutes…even hours…without charging you an arm and a leg? And don't forget about all those people that you can now count on as friends….that alone is worth more than money can buy. I'm putting my money where my mouth is and donating right now….and will donate again and again….thanks to everyone who makes this site wonderful!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

If I had to hazard a guess is that is basically direct access to their checking account. That gives many people the hebbie jebbies.


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Please lets not get OFF TOPIC - PLEASE do not make this about the pros and cons of Paypal ! - If you really want to donate and dislike paypal for whatever reason- send Martin a personal note- I am sure he can accomodate your concerns or find a method for you. THANKS!

This is about YOUR COMMUNITY, that you enjoy and love- how about donating $1.00 for every project you posted and got the LJ'S to encourage you; did you for that moment enjoy the kudos/advice/appause ! Is it not worth one dollar! - NOW SUPPORT IT.

Did you save a few dollars with tool reviews, did it provide a better means to make a purchase, avoid a "dog"?
Send IT in.

Please let this board stay on topic as trying to Self Support the Community DON'T let it get off topic!

Send IT in! *


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I do agree with Bill,

I did not intend to start an in-depth discussion. By the way Bill, I sent a note to Martin asking if he could / would tell us how many anonymous donors are in the mix as well.

If anyone wishes to comment on the PayPal topic please post them here: PayPal Yes or No? not in this discussion


----------



## sjdickey (Jan 1, 2008)

Bill, you must make a FORTUNE in advertising. You got me. which of course means Now I will get you in return. Prepare to pony up a couple extra bucks


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Bill, I worked in the media for about 37 years (mostly on the news/sports/design side) and I don't think I ever met an ad person I liked…..... You may have changed that. Your ideas are great. Now it's just a matter of everyone doing what they need to do. We're all in this together and the stronger the site is, the stronger we are as woodworkers.
JJ


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

"A tool for THE TOOL" campaign…one less tool a month…thats all we ask…(not even one less tool--just the gas it takes to get to the hardware store)...


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

*UPDATE

Way to GO!!! But I hardly blinked at the $6.00 it cost me--you can do better than that - I did not feel the punch, hey I passed on by Venti Double shot Latte--no problem!

WE had 347 views of this post and ONLY 3 NEW donors….I don't want the money from the existing donors, I want the money from all of you who keep putting up projects, keep posting and keep your hands in your pockets. You are cheating the system. Support your fellow lumber jocks--EVERYONE can afford a $1 or 2 !!!

We increased donors from 95 to 98++++
that is plus 3 for the day!!!! 
Taking my pledge I just sent in $2.00 per NEW donar or $6.00

That did NOT hurt me a all… therefore I NEED TO UP THE ANTE NOW i~~~~~~~~~~$3.00 will be matched by me ALL DAY Saturday for EVERY NEW DONOR that shows up on the donor board !!!!

THAT IS $3.00 by ME matched for every NEW DONOR THAT SIGNS UP TODAY AND HITS THE DONOR BOARD.

The count now is 98 check it out by tomorrow morning…...COME ON JOCKS MAKE ME PAY…. send IT IN….......NOT the guys that currently support this joint, but all of you who love hearing how good your projects are but never stop and listen to the need to support your taking the stage - send IT in!

I am putting my money where my keyboard is…..Are YOU willing? Hey this can cost me a lot more than you - and I don't even post projects - imagine that !

Come on People, we had 188 views of this post and 3 new donors - JOCKS can do better!

How many use this site to exhibit your work, your craft, to have people compliment you--Send IT in!

You hate paypal - give your $ to a Friend who uses paypal - let him send IT in for you!

Instead of buying that magazine today…..read it online and Send IT in!!

Read the above posts - Some of your fellow LJ's came up with a few GREAT ideas--

We as a Community need this donor drive to work for the benefit of all.

Forget that pak of butts today- Send IT in! 
Foget that triple hot mocha latte today -Send IT in! 
Forget the McMuffice today - Send IT in.
Send in the amount of state tax you willl pay at the Big Box Store this weekend as your pledge - Send IT in!

Put Your Money Where Your Keyboards Are! I have as have many of you NOW is the time for the rest of you.

Take my $$$ $3.00 for every NEW donor that hits the boards from today till Sunday AM---write you other jocks get them involved.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

boy, Bill.. that's commitment!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW…BILL…on my PBS station--they call that a "DOLLAR FOR DOLLAR CHALLENGE"...are you saying for each new donor that starts this weekend you will throw in another $3------COME ON JOCKS!!!!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

BTT


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

*SUNDAY UPDATE:

The Donor Board went from 98 to 101 (as of this AM) - Thats and addtional 3 new donors! Taking my challenge - I have matched those 3 x $3.00 = $9.00 Donation.

A man once wrote: Good News: The Doctors at John Hopkins just found a cure for Apathy, the Bad New; no one cared.

Since I started this post there have been 497 views and we added a total of 6 new Donors to our Ranks--
GOOD????

I am not certain many of our exisiting donors reupped, but this was NOT the group I am trying to reach. They have done ,ARE doing, and will continue to be the great supporters. We should all be appreciative of those members both posted and unknown benefactors - Thanks!

It is the apatheic Group - the window shoppers!

Therefore I will make one last attempt to increase our NEW donor ranks for every NEW donor that hits the donor board - I

will contribute $4.00 for each NEW donor until the end of Sunday.

This donor drive will end--hopefully it will have achieved a small goal for this site.

Again $4.00 pledge by me for EVERY NEW donor that hits the board today between now and midnight! Please keep this post at the top so all people entering can see. THANK YOU for putting up with me! 
I will post the total results tomorrow Monday--one last word--SEND IT IN! 
THANKS*


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I will match Bill's $4.00 pledge. I will contribute $4.00 for each New donor until the end of Sunday.

God Bless
tom


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

call my math fuzzy…but werent there 92 dontating jocks before the weekend…and as of now…there are 101…by my fuzzy math skills (hey I am a history teacher) that is more than a 10% increase…and the weekend is not over…

if the word can get out everyonce in a while--"MEMBERSHIP DRIVE WEEKEND" and each time increases by 10%...that is pretty amazing…I know you dont feel that way bill (or I assume) but I think this awareness campaign is doing a nice job…

and how about as that list grows…new members will just add on their own…

I cant match the dollar for dollar challenge…but I think we are pretty lucky to have you two guys doing this…THANK…


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

I think I was #102. Kudos to Bill for organizing this effort! From the sounds of it we'll get a lot more donations when Martin posts an address to mail a check to. I would have preferred that method too, but with Bill and Tom matching, I had to act quickly!


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

I sent the last 25 bucks I had in my old paypal account, and to be honest: I would have done it sooner, but figuring out *how* to do it is a bit of a challenge. The only thing that kicked me into it was Mr.Trim'sposting of the link in the thread.

There definitely needs to be a "donate" button at the top. Geeze…people want to give the site money….don't make them work to do it


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

BTT


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

*+++ UPDATE UPDATE FINAL +++
What a SUCCESS! Thanks You, Everyone!

We as a team went from 92 Listed Donors to 103 ! ! ! 
That is a 12% INCREASE over 1 weekend. . .WOW !

This increase does not include current donors who have added to their current commitment. It does not include the anonymous donors. Martin may give us some insight into those numbers. We may also look to develop a means for contribution beyond paypal for those that wanted to give but needed another vehicle. Nor does it include other jocks that will read this at a later point, and send it in. THANKS

Outstanding job by everyone both in their support to this topic and to those who added to this honor roll.

I wish to add a special thanks to the personal messages sent to me, they were much appreciated. I want out on the limb with the topic, but there were quite a few Lumberjocks who provided hidden joinery~

I would like to add a Special Thanks to ND2ELK (Tom) and Napaman (Tim) they provided unique support. Moreover, Tom, went "crazy" and matched that last day support on an equal of 12.00! Thanks, Tom made me feel a little less crazy. In my business crazy is sometimes a necessary asset to campaigns.

While, the goal was to increase Donor Membership, I also wanted to increase membership awareness and site support. As revenues grow, features and benefits mirror that same track. It is a win-win for all of us our support is in not only providing wonderful projects, exceptional advice, and tips; it is in total support to the place you have come to enjoy.

I am a novice woodworking, most times, I learn more than I could ever offer in advice. I simply wanted to give back a little from my skill set. I hope that that was accomplished. Maybe this is not the last time we will try this awareness campaign. Some good ideas hit the board for fundraisers and we may try to incorporate those.

Again, Much Thanks to ALL *


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks bill , a job well done !


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks for bringing this around to our attention…when the donations came around last year the goal (i think--and really should not speak for others--but I will) or my recollection is that it should be low key and up to all…since then the site has really grown…BY A LOT…so I think to keep this out there as something that anyone can do do is great…

My suggestion…like PBS…is that this "campaign" is periodic…"Pay Day Friday Weekends"...or third weekends…I dont know…just every once in a while…

I think Martin and others have made this into such a great place…to give back to that is a natural for me…even in my very small contribution…

But I completely respect everyone comes here from another place and circumstance…and any campaigns should always continue with that in mind…as they say in the world of REGGAE MUSIC:

"MAXIMUM RESPECT…"


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for this unexpected idea, Bill - as well as thanks for adjusting the tags 
Feel free to discuss similar campaign ideas.. and I agree with Matt, we don't want to overdo this and *nobody should feel forced to donate* - it's totally optional.

And thanks for all donations again!


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Bump^^^*

Gotta wave this flag again. I don't hang out in the lounge, so I hadn't seen this before. Definitely worth the price of admission.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't mind donating, but at the present time I am unemployed and getting ready to start school. I plan on buying some t shirts later. But I do agrre with Martin. I shouldn't feel forced to donate.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd donate 100 bucks, too, if I could run it through my card. It looks like there are plenty of people who want to donate but don't like the options. Let folks feel comfortable when donating and you will probably see an increase. As an ad guy you know that if you are soliciting donations you don't make people jump through hoops. Remove the hoops.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

I already in.


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

I would love to donate but I am broke. I have a few pieces of purpleheart, ebony, quilted maple, birdseye maple and such that I could give to a fellow LJ in exchange for them donating on my behalf. Or perhaps give it to Lumberjocks to sell….I don't know, I know I want to pitch in and do my part though.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this… sometimes I plug along on LJ and don't think about donating regularly. It's definitely worth dropping a few coins on!


----------

